# Biggest Crappie I've ever caught!



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

After school me and some friends decided to hit up a small lake and try for some bass. I met them up there and it is hot as all get out. After about an hour using different worms with no luck I decided to try and catch some crappie on beds that were by the shore. 

I was getting out a small grub lure and as I was tying it on they start doubting my lure. Well first cast I come up with a small crappie. So they trow on some grubs and we catch small crappie for about 20 minutes non stop! I make a cast and then something slams my rod, shocked I start reeling what seems to be a nice size bass, but it was a 1 lb crappie! 

Today was a good day


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Great job. That's what fishing is all about. You just NEVER know!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Love them crappie..


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

We caught some nice ones but didn't get pictures of all of them. We are heading back Saturday with a cooler


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You gotta love catching those specks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just curious, where is that lake (city wise). Looks just like a lake my dad lived on in moody, al.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a nice one!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Just curious, where is that lake (city wise). Looks just like a lake my dad lived on in moody, al.


It's in Moody. Called Twin Lakes. Very nice lake and neighborhood


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dragsmoker said:


> It's in Moody. Called Twin Lakes. Very nice lake and neighborhood


Very small world. My dad used to live in that neighborhood and I loved fishing that lake. Caught a ton of big bass there and really appreciated the "no take" policy on largemouths. My brother (Michael Vecsey) graduated from moody high school a few years ago. My dad moved from there shortly after


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Before, you were a good fisherman...now you're a crappie fisherman lol.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Very small world. My dad used to live in that neighborhood and I loved fishing that lake. Caught a ton of big bass there and really appreciated the "no take" policy on largemouths. My brother (Michael Vecsey) graduated from moody high school a few years ago. My dad moved from there shortly after


Wow It is A small world. I've caught a few bass in the larger first lake but i usually catch bigger ones in the second lake. I wish more people would acknowledge the "no take" policy.


----------

